# Last one, I promise :)



## Rob (Apr 11, 2013)

but these sordinos are so nice, I've done another test, this time I wrote it, envisioning Grace Kelly's face or Kim Novak...  

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Sordino-Test2.mp3


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 11, 2013)

How lovely, Rob!

Exactly my cup of tea!


----------



## Christof (Apr 11, 2013)

Outstanding work!
They should use this as a demo, after listening I want to buy this library immediately!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely writing Rob, and a good tone too. 

Not good to break promises I know - but we could overlook that if you were able to post another! :wink: 

Graham


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW! I definitely see the technicolor on that track. That is fine fine writing. I love that sort of stuff. It feel like it's from a time and place.


----------



## ryans (Apr 11, 2013)

What a great character those strings have, and a wonderful composition to showcase it... 

Ryan


----------



## cc64 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know who's door i'm going to ring for a jazz harmony/orchestration MASTER class next time i go to Italy!

Bravissimo Roberto!

Claude


----------



## MikeH (Apr 11, 2013)

Sublime.


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 11, 2013)

so fine.as usual...


----------



## Gerald (Apr 11, 2013)

Superb rob, i would like to hear a whole piece with the violins and your "samplemodeling"


----------



## Blakus (Apr 11, 2013)

So awesome again Rob. Thanks for sharing these


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 12, 2013)

Great cue Rob but it wouldn't have sounded like that on my "Dansette". Not coming out of the one little elliptical speaker :lol:


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 12, 2013)

I like that!


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words guys! o=?


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, this is really nice! If I had editing powers in this section of the forum, I'd change your thread title, because I don't think anyone wants this to be the last one. 8)


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks Mike!


----------



## handz (Apr 13, 2013)

Rob, this sounds AMAZING, you nailed the style and these sordinos suits it extremely well.


----------



## Manuel (Apr 13, 2013)

Very beautiful. Congratulations!

Manuel


----------



## impressions (Apr 14, 2013)

did i detect a hint of "sometime ago"?
this has this old fuzzy feeling of watching those good old 50's movies...dying to get your chops rob..


----------



## Saxer (Apr 15, 2013)

mmmmmmmhhhhhh beautiful! can't get enough of these harmonies!


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2013)

again thank you all for the nice comments!


----------



## raywong (Apr 17, 2013)

hi Rob,
This is so nice. I wish I can write like that! Can I have your score for studying purpose?

Ray


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

raywong @ 17th April 2013 said:


> hi Rob,
> This is so nice. I wish I can write like that! Can I have your score for studying purpose?
> 
> Ray



Ray, I can send you the midi, if you like...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2013)

Think you should rename this thread:
First of Many - I promise!


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 17th April 2013 said:


> Think you should rename this thread:
> First of Many - I promise!



:D the thing is, I'm always afraid to come across as one who wants to show off, and who wants to be omnipresent, which I'm not...


----------



## handz (Apr 17, 2013)

Could I have the midi fole too pretty please? That would be awesome.


----------



## blizzard (Apr 17, 2013)

Late to the game here...wonderful composition!! Working on a score right now that is desperately trying to sound like this. Others obvious already know this but what samples are you using for this piece?

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## impressions (Apr 17, 2013)

^^Cornucopia sordinos.
Because I looked in his previous posts that used and strangely, the total was 2007 since he joined in 2007... funky voodoo


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

handz @ 17th April 2013 said:


> Could I have the midi fole too pretty please? That would be awesome.



Here it is Handz...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/sordino-test2.mid


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

impressions @ 17th April 2013 said:


> ^^Cornucopia sordinos.
> Because I looked in his previous posts that used and strangely, the total was 2007 since he joined in 2007... funky voodoo




Impressions I didn't realize that... Destiny, fate...


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the MIDIFILE Roberto!

I notice there are lots of tempo changes, do you use tap tempo to conduct your midi file?

Thanks!

BTW do you work with DP?


----------



## Per Lichtman (May 6, 2013)

I'm very late to the party in saying so, but that was really lovely Rob. Thanks for sharing it and I hope you share more.


----------



## JPQ (May 6, 2013)

Where these strings come form ? i like them little for some special uses.


----------



## Rob (May 7, 2013)

cc64 @ 17th April 2013 said:


> Thanks for the MIDIFILE Roberto!
> 
> I notice there are lots of tempo changes, do you use tap tempo to conduct your midi file?
> 
> ...



you're welcome! I draw the tempo changes by hand, in Cubase...


----------



## Rob (May 7, 2013)

Per Lichtman @ 7th May 2013 said:


> I'm very late to the party in saying so, but that was really lovely Rob. Thanks for sharing it and I hope you share more.



thank you, Per! ok I'll do one more


----------



## Rob (May 7, 2013)

JPQ @ 7th May 2013 said:


> Where these strings come form ? i like them little for some special uses.



Cornucopia sordino patch...


----------



## reddognoyz (May 7, 2013)

Listened to this again, so excellent!


----------

